
ChromeOS more than a dumb terminal? - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/11/20/chromeos-more-than-a-dumb-terminal/
======
spot
> My preference is a full functioning OS with an optimized browser. Then I get
> the best of both worlds.

nope. if you lose that computer you have trouble. if you lose a chromeOS
computer, you just get another one and log in.

~~~
messel
I'm more likely to lose Internet access than one of my computers. I typically
lose Internet access a number of times a day. I lose computers once every 5-6
years, and backup the important stuff in multiple locations.

I hear ya though, it's nice to be able to see the same desktop everywhere I
go. Maybe a little more offline support?

------
stevejohnson
The title implies that Chrome OS is in fact more than a dumb terminal, but the
article does nothing to support the notion, in fact it argues the other side.

~~~
messel
I'm trying to find out the differences. I don't know the answer. The entire
post is a question with supporting information. Are there any important
details I'm missing at this point?

------
anigbrowl
I like that little 3d tag cloud he has on the side, even if it flash-based.
<http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wp-cumulus/>

------
jackdawjack
inspiration and life path seeking? a little too rich a dish for my liking

~~~
messel
Too much for a blog's goal?

It's honestly the major reason I continue to write. No man is an island. My
views suck in isolation, they get pretty awesome after sharing. That process
of shaking down vulnerable thoughts is priceless.

